# What is the best way to sell a gun?



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

I have an FNP-9 that I would like to sell. How should I go about doing that? Is it best to use gunbroker.com or Guns America or can a handgun be sold on a forum like this one? Thanks!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I always try forums first because they are free. Then a broker site. Just remember that on a forum, you're dealing totally on trust as they do not have the "protections" that a broker site has in place. Consignment is also an option, but I've never gone that route. I never ever consider just selling to the gun shop becuase I know I'm going to lose a lot of cash.


----------



## AmericanGirl (Dec 4, 2009)

Forums are good. Also, if you have a local online buy and sell site that allows firearms, that's an even better way. There is no shipping involved, which can be costly, depending on what your lgs charges. I've bought and sold locally, and never had a problem. Good luck!


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

OK, thanks to both of you. I'll check it out.


----------



## Zertek (Dec 14, 2009)

take it to the gun show


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Selling it on a forum is a little nerve racking for the buyer and I would imagine for the seller as well.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Zertek said:


> take it to the gun show


The problem with selling at a gun show is more often than not you're selling to someone that will also be selling the weapon. And they have to make money on it. If you can find a buyer that actually want the weapon you have better chance of getting closer to a price that you are looking for.

If selling via a forum remember that if you are going to ship the weapon it has to go via a ffl dealer to another ffl dealer for transfer. I guess yuo or the buyer can meet someplace for a face to face but if you are dealing with someone cross country then that's a heck of a drive.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

DevilsJohnson said:


> ...
> 
> I guess yuo or the buyer can meet someplace for a face to face but if you are dealing with someone cross country then that's a heck of a drive.


A reminder that selling any firearm to a person that you know is a resident of another state, person-to-person (without getting a FFL in the buyer's state involved), is illegal. And we don't condone or discuss illegal acts on this site.

http://www.atf.gov/firearms/faq/unlicensed-persons.html#gca-unlicensed-transfer

*Q: To whom may an unlicensed person transfer firearms under the GCA?*

A person may sell a firearm to an unlicensed resident of his State, if he does not know or have reasonable cause to believe the person is prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under Federal law. A person may loan or rent a firearm to a resident of any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes, if he does not know or have reasonable cause to believe the person is prohibited from receiving or possessing firearms under Federal law. A person may sell or transfer a firearm to a licensee in any State. However, a firearm other than a curio or relic may not be transferred interstate to a licensed collector.

[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(d), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]

*Q: From whom may an unlicensed person acquire a firearm under the GCA?*

A person may only acquire a firearm within the person's own State, except that he or she may purchase or otherwise acquire a rifle or shotgun, in person, at a licensee's premises in any State, provided the sale complies with State laws applicable in the State of sale and the State where the purchaser resides. A person may borrow or rent a firearm in any State for temporary use for lawful sporting purposes.

[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and (5), 922(b)(3), 27 CFR 478.29 and 478.30]

*Q: May an unlicensed person obtain a firearm from an out-of-State source if the person arranges to obtain the firearm through a licensed dealer in the purchaser's own State?*

A person not licensed under the GCA and not prohibited from acquiring firearms may purchase a firearm from an out-of-State source and obtain the firearm if an arrangement is made with a licensed dealer in the purchaser's State of residence for the purchaser to obtain the firearm from the dealer.

[18 U.S.C. 922(a)(3) and 922(b)(3)]


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

If your state allows it a face to face sale will get you the best price.
Advertise it for free on local gun boards.


AFS


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Show the gun on forumns and try to get a face to face sale.

Gun shows next, but you wont get as much from a dealer there.


you can walk around gun shows with a want to sell note on your gun case - lotss of people will ask to look at it.

Good luck

:smt1099


----------

